# URGENT: Swollen pacman frog leg



## joebore (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi
I checked my pacman frog this morning and noticed a huge swelling on his back leg, he is eatting fine and has been walking on it fine. He doesnt seem to be behaving any differently and doesnt seem to be in pain.
The conditions are
Temp: 24-27C
Humidity: 80-100
Water is changed every day amd declorinated
Food is dusted 
Any help would be appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Doesn't look swollen from pics but the humidity is far too high and should be 60-70%, with temperatures in the upper 20sC, day down to 23C at night


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Jesus wept, Joe! I take it ye referring to _This_?!












Horror of horrors! _Looks like_ an abscess. I've treated those before. But, not on frogs. 

This is where we realise the value of joining a local Herp Group. Or at least putting our finger on a decent vet'. For when This sort of madness pops up.

I'd say that frog needs a vet', Joe.
​​


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

That is a massive lump. If you'd rung a vet this am you possibly could have got an appointment for today at 'usual rates'.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

What the actual... I didn't even notice it because it just looked like the main body not the legs — it's that big.

But keeping them too wet and lower temps than needed could probably cause this. I've read this is either a kidney or heart problem. Definitely requires vet attention.


----------



## joebore (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone
Im going to bring him to a vet tomorrow morning when theres a exotic pets specialist in. Hopefully they will be able to sort him out. Hes eatting and moving around fine so hopefully he will be fine tonight


----------



## joebore (Oct 29, 2014)

Right so hes currently in the vet now. Apparently it was an abscess caused bt a cricket bite. He has to be put to sleep and he has to have 2 sets of injections, 1 set today and another set in 4 days.
So hes currently getting seen to now and im picking him up tonight


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Poor chap. Hope all goes ok and he makes a good recovery.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hope he makes a full recovery.

Are you keeping him on substrate or just wet paper towels?


----------



## joebore (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you
Hes usually on cocofiber but while hes had the abscess hes been on paper towels


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

joebore said:


> Thank you
> Hes usually on cocofiber but while hes had the abscess hes been on paper towels


Ah right. I just thought with the bite getting infected he was kept on wet paper towels with the water getting into the wound. 

Finger and toes crossed he'll be right as a clock in no time and showing those crickets who's boss.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Cricket Bite?! Bloody hell! What's the chances of that, eh? Scary!

Must be down to his soft skin, Joe. Though, saying that, abscesses are weird things. Perfectly possible to get bit in one place and the abscess to appear in another. 

Still, fair play to ye. He's in the best hands now. Bit of luck he'll soon be wreaking his vengeance on his dinners. Though, I'd be tempted to keep him off crickets for a while now. At least till he's bigger.

Reckon he could handle the odd defrosted pinkie? Looks like he might.


----------

